# Climbing arborist looking for travel / work opportunity!



## truestory (Nov 2, 2015)

Hi everybody, I'm Kevin. I studied arboriculture in Quebec Canada. At the end of a 1 year trade course covering everything from tree biology, proper pruning to equipement maintenance, worplace safety climbing and rigging, I earned my diploma in arboriculture. That was in 2010. Also, I am working on getting my ISA cerified arborist credential. I started working for a tree care company immediatly after I finished my course and became crew leader shortly after. I've been in the buisness ever since. Recently, I've been wanting some new challenges and would like to gain more valuable experience by working in an other country. My plan would be for a 3 month stay in either the USA, Europe or Australia. My question goes out to all potential employers : given my interest and motivations, would you be open to hiring a guy for this ammount of time? I've done other types of travel work ( tree planting, seismic exploration ) and from experience, I can say that I am looking to work for professional, consciencious and modern companies! Well, this scouting for information is phase one of what I hope will be a great life experience! Thanks.


----------



## Billy Quaid (Dec 17, 2015)

Hi Kevin, Our company has two divisions, Private work and Powerlink. We are always looking for decent climbers though we do live in a tropical climate. Email me at [email protected] for further info and check out out website www.mpdt.com.au


----------



## Tierson Boutte (May 18, 2016)

We'd love to talk to you.

We're here in Atlanta GA and were a full service arboricultursl firm with 30 employees

Give me a call at 4042340837 or write me back

Check us out at www.bouttetree.com


----------



## Michael Richardson (May 21, 2016)

truestory said:


> Hi everybody, I'm Kevin. I studied arboriculture in Quebec Canada. At the end of a 1 year trade course covering everything from tree biology, proper pruning to equipement maintenance, worplace safety climbing and rigging, I earned my diploma in arboriculture. That was in 2010. Also, I am working on getting my ISA cerified arborist credential. I started working for a tree care company immediatly after I finished my course and became crew leader shortly after. I've been in the buisness ever since. Recently, I've been wanting some new challenges and would like to gain more valuable experience by working in an other country. My plan would be for a 3 month stay in either the USA, Europe or Australia. My question goes out to all potential employers : given my interest and motivations, would you be open to hiring a guy for this ammount of time? I've done other types of travel work ( tree planting, seismic exploration ) and from experience, I can say that I am looking to work for professional, consciencious and modern companies! Well, this scouting for information is phase one of what I hope will be a great life experience! Thanks.


Hi Kevin,
We may have a short term opening. We are located in Sandpoint, ID. 
Check our website skywalkertreecare.com and contact if interested.
Thanks, Michael


----------



## medic2397 (May 27, 2016)

I have an open position in Rochester NY, email is [email protected] if your interested.


----------



## treeman1640 (Jul 10, 2016)

I also have position

Sent from my SM-S902L using Tapatalk


----------



## angelo c (Aug 3, 2016)

New Jersey has a need for you too. 
Salary, benefits, ect.

Pm with interest


----------



## Lake State Property (Sep 30, 2020)

truestory said:


> Hi everybody, I'm Kevin. I studied arboriculture in Quebec Canada. At the end of a 1 year trade course covering everything from tree biology, proper pruning to equipement maintenance, worplace safety climbing and rigging, I earned my diploma in arboriculture. That was in 2010. Also, I am working on getting my ISA cerified arborist credential. I started working for a tree care company immediatly after I finished my course and became crew leader shortly after. I've been in the buisness ever since. Recently, I've been wanting some new challenges and would like to gain more valuable experience by working in an other country. My plan would be for a 3 month stay in either the USA, Europe or Australia. My question goes out to all potential employers : given my interest and motivations, would you be open to hiring a guy for this ammount of time? I've done other types of travel work ( tree planting, seismic exploration ) and from experience, I can say that I am looking to work for professional, consciencious and modern companies! Well, this scouting for information is phase one of what I hope will be a great life experience! Thanks.


Still looking? I’m Stacy Blue with Lake State Property and Northern Tree & Landscaping. Relocated assistance available as well as housing. [email protected]. Our climbers make top dollar for the area.


----------

